# The best FAN control in the universe!



## Pictus (Sep 26, 2021)

The best FAN control in the universe! 





FanControl, my take on a SpeedFan replacement


______________________________ Version updated date: 11/04/2022 Current update version: 136 https://getfancontrol.com To run at startup: Use the new "Start with Windows" option in the left hamburger menu ______________________________ Tutorials: ______________________________ TLDR _______________...




linustechtips.com







The tutorials https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCClIDYAEncCD9d-Kmxumj3A/videos
It can set the case fans to react to BOTH CPU and GPU temperature.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 26, 2021)

I used to love Speedfan 20 years ago and it never failed me once. 
I use the fan controller in the BIOS these days. 
But, I don't have fancy cooling requirements fortunately.


----------

